# Best deals for buying strings online?



## AsatSpecial (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi there, I'd like to start buying multiple packs of guitar strings online. Any suggestions for online stores/distributors based in Canada?

Also, if you buy strings online from the U.S., anyone know how much duty/tax is for strings?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I usually order 5 or 10 packs at a time when Best Buy has their string coupon. Free shipping when you get to $25 or something too.
Looks like this one should work for you:

https://www.bestbuyrewardzone.ca/images/pdf/0904_Coupon_MI_en.pdf

Although I somewhat loathe spending my money there instead of at a proper music store, I don't think you'll get strings cheaper.


----------



## AsatSpecial (Jul 12, 2010)

Fantastic, thanks man!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I do the same as LH since the change in the US dollar made it cost prohibitive to buy in the States. I used to get them at http://www.stringsandbeyond.com/
You should check them out as they have free shipping to Canada if you spend a certain amount and they may have something you like that's not available at Best Buy.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Best buy. They have 5 sets for around $21 usually in store, online should be cheaper.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Any store should be able to get you a discount as soon as it qualifies for a bulk order. I'd just head to your local shop and order a pack of 10 - it should work out to less than 10 individual packs.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been getting mine from here for a few years...http://www.stringsandbeyond.com/


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I make up my own bulk sets from these guys.

http://www.juststrings.com

..been pretty happy with them.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I usually order 5 or 10 packs at a time when Best Buy has their string coupon. Free shipping when you get to $25 or something too.
> Looks like this one should work for you:
> 
> https://www.bestbuyrewardzone.ca/images/pdf/0904_Coupon_MI_en.pdf
> ...


Thanks for the coupon link. I just ordered a few sets of Elixirs (something I never buy locally because of cost) and got them 50% off the sale price!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2015)

The coupon works for sale items?
Hmm .. may be a reason to try Elixirs.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

ronmac said:


> Thanks for the coupon link. I just ordered a few sets of Elixirs (something I never buy locally because of cost) and got them 50% off the sale price!


I tried that yesterday, and it kicked out a refusal with lots of red writing.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I went back today and tried again. I got the 9-42 elixir for 50% off the sale price, but I had to get 7 sets to make it happen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah, I just did the same.
Kept adding quantities until the 'free shipping' popped up.


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

Personally I won't buy from so called "best buy" they have more gimmicks and poor service than any store I have ever dealt with.. Always have some excuse on returns or problems when you want to return, change etc.. I get strings thru the USA. still cheaper even with the $ difference..


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

Just don't buy from China on sites like Aliexpress. The Elixirs, Martins, and other name brand strings are copies packaged to look like the real deal. The prices were so cheap I almost went for it until I did some research. Besides finding out they are copies, I also discovered they don't consider that pirating. A lot of their pedals copies are just as good as originals, but the string copies aren't on parr. I think the last 5 years I've been buying from Strings and Beyond and haven't gotten bit with duty or tax yet. That's pretty much a random thing, so it could happen sometime.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

.http://www.stringsandbeyond.com/

Always sales/specials there and I haven't paid any duty/taxes yet. It's been 3 years and I go through lots of strings, so I order regularly. Also, they have a points program, free shipping to Canada over $29 and almost every brand of string that you can think of.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Strings and Beyond!!! Sometimes the sales make bulk buys really a good deal. Even with the crappy exchange rate. Spend enough and they ship for free. No duties payable but HST - IF they stop your package. I have been buying from them for a couple of years now have not had to pay HST yet.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've used Webstrings the last few years. My personal belief is the strings are re-packaged D'Addarios, but that's just me. My guitarists have liked them just fine. 

I was going to do my usual yearly purchase, but the dollar just sucks so bad right now. Think I'll stay local this year.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Another good source online is juststrings.com. They don't have free shipping but their prices are often lower than Strings and Beyond, so depending on what you buy and how many sets, it can work out cheaper. I used to buy from them all the time as I use Gibson strings and until two or three years ago they were impossible to find in Montreal. Now Long and McQuade (and sometimes Archambault and Best Buy) have them so I buy local.


----------

